# Horton Vision 175 Crossbow



## NascarJunky (May 27, 2007)

I was bored and went to this store I go to all the time and had to take a double look and say wtf... LOL!!! I took a look at the Horton Vision 175 Crossbow and this thing is absolutely bad @$$. I don't have a crossbow but I'm thinking about this one for sure... I use a compound bow but I tell ya this go and just look at this thing. I have never had something reach out and smack me behind the head and say BUY ME,BUY ME, LOL!!!
http://www.crossbow.com/vision175crossbow

Also this guy I know let me shoot it and this is one smooth and quiet crossbow.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I like it allot also,but did u see the price


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

have you seen the desert stryker? or the stryker?


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

That is a sweet bow! My plan was to buy one in the spring after selling my Horton Hunter. Before I could sell it, I took it to Horton in Tallmadge to have some work done on it. They ended up replacing the limbs, trigger mechanism, string, cables and dial-a-range. So, since I basically got a new bow, I'm going to hunt with it a little longer. The price on the Vision isn't that bad, compared to the their other vertical bow.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

Here is another innovative Xbow. 

http://www.pse-archery.com/prod.php?k=55444&u=01135

The PSE Tac 15 mounts on your AR-15 lower reciever.


----------

